# Máy đai thùng bán tự động KZB-1



## thietbihabac (14 Tháng chín 2021)

*Máy đai thùng bán tự động KZB-1* là một sản phẩm lý tưởng của ngành đóng gói. Được Công Ty CP Cơ Khí Tân Minh nhập khẩu và phân phối trên toàn quốc.

*Máy đai thùng bán tự động KZB-1* dùng để đóng đai thùng carton, thùng giấy, sách báo, các loại bao cứng, mềm, các loại kiện hàng hình ống, hình vuông. Máy đóng đai thùng được sử dụng rộng rãi trong các ngành thực phẩm, dược phẩm, in ấn, bưu điện..







*Thông số kỹ thuật của máy đóng đai thùng:*

– Cơ cấu hoạt động của máy chủ yếu bằng điện.

– Kích thước bên ngoài : 900 x 800 x 810 mm

– Tốc độ đóng thùng : 1-2 giây/lần

– Lực kéo : 60kg

– Độ rộng của dây đai nhựa : 13,5mm (9 – 12mm)

– Điện nguồn : 220V – 50Hz – 350W

– Trọng lượng của máy : 100kg

– Bề rộng dây đai: 6÷15mm.

– Độ dày của dây đai: 0,6÷1mm.

– Lực buộc tối đa: 25÷50kg.

– Bề rộng nhỏ nhất của vật thể/thùng carton cần quấn là 60mm.

_*Những ưu điểm của máy đóng đai thùng bán tự động:*_

Thiết kế máy dễ sử dụng, dễ hiểu, thuận tiện cho người dùng
Cải thiện hiệu suất công việc, tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí nhân công
Quy trình vệ sinh, bảo trì đơn giản
*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD Hà Bắc

0914638686 – 0982811839

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

